# 2012 BMW M5 Artist Renderings by InsideLine



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

I want it


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Solidjake said:


> I want it


I`ll call my dealer and have them reserve 2 for us....what color you want ?


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Way better than the E60... maybe better than, dare I say, the E39? :thumbup:


----------



## MTEK E39 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sign me up for Carbon black version with Coral interior.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Fast Bob said:


> I`ll call my dealer and have them reserve 2 for us....what color you want ?


Titanium silver please


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm always amazed at artist renderings and how realistic they look. How do they do that? 

That said, as nice as this rendering is, it is slightly wrong. The front fascia is inverted. The M5 will have a fascia that will look more like the M3 vs the M-Sport as the rendering currently shows. The back is also off. It looks like the diffuser and exhaust. The M5 will most likely have the dual exhaust pushed to the sides, not the middle.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

thebmw said:


> I'm always amazed at artist renderings and how realistic they look. How do they do that?
> 
> That said, as nice as this rendering is, it is slightly wrong. The front fascia is inverted. The M5 will have a fascia that will look more like the M3 vs the M-Sport as the rendering currently shows. The back is also off. It looks like the diffuser and exhaust. The M5 will most likely have the dual exhaust pushed to the sides, not the middle.


The next M3 may incorporate the styling portrayed here


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

markseven said:


> The next M3 may incorporate the styling portrayed here


Maybe, but the spy photos and the rendering don't match. Of course, the spy photos could have not been the final product.


----------

